# Youth looking for staff positions



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## littledog (Nov 5, 2009)

I am 13 going on 14 in may and I know how you feel. I got on the Athens Archery shooting staff. I also got on dead center archery shooting staff. You should check them out the owner is nice and he want staff shooters.:shade:


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

put together a resume that says what you are doing and what you hope to accomplish with it. Youth staffers are a great addition to a companies shooting staff but it has to be the right youth! You sound like a great young man and I think alot of companies would be happy to form a relationship with you.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

As you can see I do have one staff position. ask anyone from Wicked 1 and they will tell you I am one of the hardest working youth staffers on the team. Thanks littledog, I sent an application to Dead Center!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I am also interested in starting target archery.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Please read this post:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1056978307&postcount=14

And this post:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1056990074&postcount=35

Once you read these two posts and talked it over with your parents (or even show them the two posts I've linked to), let me know if you're still interested. I'll put you in contact with various people here on AT.

-Steve


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

what is the point of being on youthstaffs other then getting discounts? bragging? keeping you busy?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Blood said:


> what is the point of being on youthstaffs other then getting discounts? bragging? keeping you busy?


Bluntly put, there are two reasons for getting on a staff at this early age.

1) Defraying costs for being an archer. One of the current shooters that I shoot with is a former Iowa State youth champion archer that has gone as far as winning Vegas's WAF for his age at the time. He had Hoyt as a sponsor to help defray some of his bow costs.

The catch is that you *have* to be good to get a sponsorship at that level. At that point, you are truly at a pro status, even if you are technically an amateur.

Even defraying costs still means you have to have the money to shovel out the door. You're not gonna win everything. 

To even win something, you gotta practice. That takes time away from being a kid. 

2) Bragging rights. Well, that's all fine and good, but there is a cost to bragging. And that's being a promotional staff member. Being a promotional staffer at this age means that you're taking time away from being a kid. 

Frankly, at that age, I was chasing skirts and enjoying life, cars (getting my learner's permit at 15y7mo), and chasing skirts.

There's plenty of time to grow up and do the real "work" side of archery.

-Steve


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

for me, being at the age of 14 aswell theres no point. Like beastmaster said, go chase girls and hang out with buddies and enjoy life, you have plenty of time to become a staff shooter.

And if your looking for free stuff (not saying you are) it will take a while to get free archery stuff. I am friends with older people who are sponsored and it take a good 4 or so years of solid shooting and going to shoots. Like you are, being on the nasp team.

Best of luck!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

ill give you advice SHOOT FOR PRODUCTS YOU LIKE!!!!!

work hard and try to shoot for companys you like. i personally wont shoot for a company that has products i dont like. if there products dont help my shooting then i have no reason to shoot it.

staff positions are nice to be on. they help you and you help them. Dont apply and get on staffs just to say you are sponsored cause if you cant shoot with there products then whats the point? also be honest with the company and tell them what you shoot in, what your scores are, whats your plans for the future, why you want to shoot for them, how you can help them ect... be help ful to other archers and be a good face for the company.

good luck man.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

My main reason IS to mainly defray costs. I run on a shoestring budget and cannot even afford to buy a new stab. Also Nice to see that your son is also on wicked 1.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm on 4 staffs right now but I only go to shows for PSE. I'm 16 and it doesn't take that much time away from what I usually do. I am requiered to go to 2 shows a years which is only 2 Saturdays a year and I think it is fun to go to the shows and meet othe people. Like Beastmaster said you have to practice. If you want to stand out then you have to practice and win. I spend my weekends shooting. I practice on the 3D range at the club I belong to on Saturdays and then go to whatever local shoot there is on Sunday. They also want you going to all the major shoots in your area. Last year I shot the R100, MA State shoot, NH state shoot, two world qualifiers, and worlds. I won the MA and NH shoots, placed in the top for the R100 and won the qualifiers. That is what they want to see. They want people that will travel to all the major shoots and go to shows. Like previously stated put together a resume and send it out to companies that you believe in. The most important thing is that you have to be professional, know how to talk to people and know about archery, how to set-up bows, specs ...


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

being a staff shoter sounds cool and all but it isnt needed and can be a pan. i shoot roughly 300 arrows a day 6 days a week all the time, i also spend another 3 or so hours doing other archery related things. I am also not on any staff even though i am the only Jr. Dream Team member going to every one of the Jr. USAT tournaments, and 4-5 other national out of state tournaments. being a staff shooter would get me a what 50% discount on strings that i make anyways?

dont make your goal to get on a staff, make it to do your best, practice, and dont give up and good things will come your way.

Chris


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

By getting on a staff you will save money on archery equipment. But you have to do what they want you to do. As an example if I had bought my Omen without my PSE discouint and bought all the accesories some where else then it would have cost $1300 the way I have it set up for 3D. With my discounts it was $900 completely set-up which is less than the bow retails for. For me the benefits outway the work you have to put in.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

ttt


----------

